# Does anyone know what this guy makes these out of?



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

I think that he uses paper mache.

For some props like skeletons, some people like to use painted paper towels instead of paper mache.

But yes, if I am correct, I think he mentioned that he used paper mache. If I am mistaken, I will accept any form of punishment that I already haven't earned in life.



Screamhaunt


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

yep he said that his pumpkin head was molded on a inverted witches cauldron,the plastic type which is why im looking for a big one.! so far im experimenting with beach balls as molds but the shape is unsatisfactory...too round.i love this guys stuff

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

It's outstanding... I wonder how he keeps them from desintigrating outside...

Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

I think I have a new Halloween idol! I could spend hours looking at this stuff. Thanks for the heads up and link Jandjbarry!



“Axes are great. But for that up close and personal experience you just can’t beat a hatchet.”


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

just awsome... looks like the arature could be 3/4" pvc... with snot rag mache of some kind...


Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## Mastahh (Nov 4, 2003)

Amazing! This is very similar to what I want to do with my display.. I'm drooling!

[]

Boo!


----------



## groovethang (Jul 14, 2003)

*
All,

I dropped a line to this fellow and here is what he said about how he does these awesome props:

"I cheat and start with a plastic skull, it's easier and quicker that way. But the rest of the corpse is made out of rolled newspaper and clear packing tape over a crude wooden frame consisting of one flat piece for the base and one sticking up so I can build the corpse around it. I will make bones, ribs, and such out of tightly rolled newspaper wrapped super tightly with the plastic tape. I then coat the corpse with a form of paper-mache 
where I dip paper towels in an emler's glue/water mixture (two parts water to one part glue), let it dry, and then coat it with a few layers of exterior house paint. I then paint detail with water-based acrylic and seal that with a clear spray sealant. Any clothing on the corpses is first dipped in the elmer's glue/water mixture to stiffen it up. But the key is in the plastic tape - that stuff is amazing."

I checked with him to make sure it was OK for me to post this info here and he said yes, but asks that should anyone use this method with success, to please credit him for the method.

Also, I asked him about his photographic methods, and he said he sets his digital camera to no flash, and maximize the available light sources. 

He seemed like a very nice guy and let's be sure to give him credit where credit is due! 
*

*Beth Ryan
[email protected]
Yahoo ID: bethofdeathstl
MSN Messenger ID: [email protected]*


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

He must be form lettering that out since I emailed him just before I posted this link and he sent me that email... I bet he gets this question all the time... He's a super helpful guy and he did say that some of those corpses are over 15 YEARS OLD!!! So it's a pretty durable way to make them I guess.

I just love the sort of cartoonish quality that they have... More spooky than real! I love it...

Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Someone on the Halloween-L posted this url a short while back... his display had myself (and a few of the other members) in awe. I e-mailed him not too long ago to just give him a pat on the back, because man, I wish I could do the stuff he's done. He replied back and seems like a very nice guy... even complimented me on my stuff.

I'd love to see video of his setup on the Halloween-L video someday. His scarecrow is just fantastic, and so are the corpses in the graveyard.

Unpleasant Street
"Because Mad Science is the best kind of science!"
Halloween Yard Haunt and Info


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

I have the Halloween-L DVDs but didn't see his on it.... Hmmm... Going to check now...


Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

NO, it's not on there... I was just saying I'd like to see him submit a video some day.

Unpleasant Street
"Because Mad Science is the best kind of science!"
Halloween Yard Haunt and Info


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by groovethang_
> 
> *
> Also, I asked him about his photographic methods, and he said he sets his digital camera to no flash, and maximize the available light sources.
> *


If anyone is interested...

Regarding the beautiful photos which could be another thread onto itself... I extracted the image info from his photos and all of the 2003 photo were taken in the following fashion:

Exposure time: 2.0s
Aperture: 2.8
Metering mode: 1
Focal length: 6.1mm
Camera make: SONY
Camera model: CYBERSHOT

Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## The Dark Gardener (Aug 17, 2004)

Fantastic stuff!!! And from the sound of it, all the materials are readily available and relatively cheap. I even work for a newspaper, so I can get all of them I could possibly need. I might just have to try making something using his technique...as if I don't already have enough projects bouncing around in my head.

Thanks for the link.

Roger

"Rotting corpes make lovely fertilizer." -- The Dark Gardener


----------



## Thriller (Aug 5, 2004)

Those are amazing! Cool! That's EXACTLY how I'v been doing the ones I'm working on too(minus the plastic skull, used paper mache skull), good to know I'm doing something that CAN work(unsure if I have enough talent to paint mine as well as his) LOL
Amazing how something so wonderful can be made out of readily available, little to no cost resources(aka JUNK)That's MY kind of artist!!BRAVO!
What I'm dying to know is, what does he use for teeth?? Are those acrylic teeth(false teeth for dentures)??

"and though you fight to stay alive, your body starts to quiver
For no MERE MORTAL can resist the evil of the THRILLER...MUAHAHAHAHAHA"~Vincent Price
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10057


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

According to him:

"Some of the teeth are glue gun drippings, some are carved from clay, shaped from balsa wood, and probably the more perfect ones are the model or plastic skulls that I used."




Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## Mastahh (Nov 4, 2003)

Gave me all kinds of ideas! 

Loaded some pics up last nite.. Check em out

Boo!

My pics
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10085


----------



## Hecate (Aug 25, 2004)

I have sunk to an new low. I do not have a big cauldron, but must have version of pumpkinrot. Am using the dome lid from the litter box...

Halloween obsession, or possesion?


----------



## Mastahh (Nov 4, 2003)

Chopped my cauldron up last nite hehe..

Pumpkinrot wanna be is coming to my house!

Boo!

My pics
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10085


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

also amazing is www.born2haunt.com just amazing.

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## Bone Cold (Jun 23, 2004)

Wow! I'm awestruck. The man is really an artist! He really captured the absolute torment in those corpses! That pumpkin head scarecrow just exudes evil! Oh boy, corpse or scarecrow; corpse or scarecrow? Soooo many projects so little time! 
Hey; I might just dump those plants out of that cauldron planter on the front step. Better log out and get to work!

That's a scary thought!


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

Wow.. Im really impressed with his work. Can we vote to move Halloween out another 20 days or so?? That will give me the extra time needed to try some of this stuff.

Im not going crazy.. its just a nice place to visit.


----------

